# Berlin Lake Association Walleye Tournament Qualifier #1 Results



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

The Berlin Lake Association held it's first qualifier Saturday, April 21st. Despite the cold temperatures and all day rain the field of 17 boats brought in a lot of nice Walleyes. 

Big fish was 4.46 caught by team Yackmack/Yackmack 

Here are the final results. 

1. Baker/Rosser 14.14
2. Capelli/Jackson 13.41
3. Drotar/Bowen 13.28
4. Yackmack/Yackmack 13.09
5. Abernathy/Marcini 12.11
6. Honaker/Kalinowski 11.80
7. Amos/Amos 11.55
8.Kalufut/Davis 11.30
9. Lary/Wayland 9.53
10. Currey/Currey 9.46
11. Papas/Massaru 8.29
12. Hull/McKelvey 8.12
13. Eddy/Eddy 6.17
14. Steele/Steele 4.24
15. Morris/Barchalk 0
15. Hannaford/Brown 0
15. Nari/Shaver 0

The next qualifier is Saturday May 12th at Berlin. Entry is open to anyone and is $60 if you pre pay or $70 the morning of the tournament.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Joe & amanda, thanks for the post. What a week on mosquito!! A few years ago 12 pounds was gold there. I never seen so many 18-21" fish and i cant believe all the 5-7 pound fish being weighed in!! Last sunday was owf and 20 plus pounds won,18pounds was second and there were several more teams over 14 pounds. Today was newc (tom means) 17 plus won and 15 plus was 2nd, 3rd and 4th had over 14 and we were 5th with just under 14 pounds! Unreal!! Good fishing sammy cappelli


----------

